# Can a 5150 djent?



## 7stringDemon

I used the search function AND google. I can't believe no one has asked this. . . . . . .

Can a 5150 djent? I know it has enough gain and all but does it have the right gain STRUCTURE? I know they're the ideal for the good ol' death metal (and deathcore ) but the tone difference is outstanding between the two genre's (bassy death metal and djent I mean) and every time I play, say, a 6505+ it's AWESOME for the Death Metal and Deathcore tone but it can never get quite bright and tight enough for djent.

Maybe a 3120 would be better?
Or perhaps a POD HD Pro?

I'm playing an Ibanez RG7620 (stock pickups, .10-.80 in Drop G).
Genz Benz GB412 G-Flex cab
I HAVE a TS9 but I don't really like using it unless I have to. The simpler the chain the better IMO.

Oh, and I don't have the opertunity to play any of these amps (5150, POD HD Pro, 3120. My Guitar Center sucks). So I just have to guess. It REALLY sucks .

Thanks a ton dudes!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Um....yes.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Amps don't djent people, people djent people. (guns kill reference lol)


----------



## 7stringDemon

I understand the technique and all but I'll NEVER get to play one so I have to ask stupid questions. Sorry guys.

But I really just want to know if they have the clarity. I can make the bass sound tight with my picking and fretting hand technique (like I've said in another thread, I can djent without a Noise Gate ) but you can't replicate clarity.


----------



## Shadowspecced

I would personally stay away from 5150's for djent.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

7stringDemon said:


> I understand the technique and all but I'll NEVER get to play one so I have to ask stupid questions. Sorry guys.
> 
> But I really just want to know if they have the clarity. I can make the bass sound tight with my picking and fretting hand technique (like I've said in another thread, I can djent without a Noise Gate ) but you can't replicate clarity.



Yes, they can, worst comes to worst use an OD. Although if you want that, "old school" (lol) djent tone there's no substitution for a good old POD X3 with the big bottom, a few gates and a compressor or 7!


----------



## 7stringDemon

Shadowspecced said:


> I would personally stay away from 5150's for djent.


 
Any reason why? Everyone seems to not only disagree, but also think I'm a moron for doubting it 

And is there any reason for having a ton of noice gates at once?


----------



## stevo1

Yeah, They can be pretty Djenty. I stay away from the whole djent thing, but it's somewhat amusing to do when you're bored. Just turn the gain down and run a boost and gate, should keep it really tight. I run my gain on mine at about 4, and it's pretty "djentzzz". I even djent around with *gasp* EMG's. tube choice helps too, like lower gain tubes.


----------



## groph

My Peavey Bandit 112 can djent. A 5150 can definitely djent. Just don't pile the gain on, boost it, and crank the mids. They CAN sound bright. They're a generally dark sounding amp but they're far from the darkest. A lot of ENGLS have a dark voicing and those "djent" for days. It's a palm muting technique, anyway. As long as you have a clear tone that translates your technique well, you can djent. If you absolutely had to you could probably chuck an EQ in the loop and you'd be set, but I'm nearly positive you can get a djent appropriate tone out of a 5150. Get a 5150II and use the rhythm channel with the crunch engaged, that's probably clearer sounding than the lead channel.


----------



## 7stringDemon

stevo1 said:


> Yeah, They can be pretty Djenty. I stay away from the whole djent thing, but it's somewhat amusing to do when you're bored. Just turn the gain down and run a boost and gate, should keep it really tight. I run my gain on mine at about 4, and it's pretty "djentzzz". I even djent around with *gasp* EMG's. tube choice helps too, like lower gain tubes.


 
I haven't started enjoying djent until recently. I used to hate it to be honest . But I don't have a Noise Gate. Obviously, I can go buy one but I'd rather not. Can it be done without? Wait. . . I already know that it can be done without. You just need to know where and when to mute your strings. Disregard most of what I just said .


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well you need a noisegate anyways for most high gain amps if you intend on turning them up.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Well you need a noisegate anyways for most high gain amps if you intend on turning them up.


 
Very true. I completely forgot about the live aspect of things.

Off topic: I wish I could afford a VHT Sig:X. . . Then my problems would be solved. There's NO tone that they can't do.


----------



## Leuchty

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/161684-need-djent-setting-peavey-6505-a.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/138030-peavey-6505-vs-6534-a.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/125686-6505-djent-sound.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/151985-help-djent-tone-needed.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...eavey-5150-vs-6505-vs-jsx-8-string-djent.html


Really?  you couldn't find anything?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...azy-little-djent-clip-5150-need-opinions.html


----------



## Wookieslayer




----------



## mike0

7stringDemon said:


> Very true. I completely forgot about the live aspect of things.
> 
> Off topic: I wish I could afford a VHT Sig:X. . . Then my problems would be solved. There's NO tone that they can't do.



Oh, there's tones they can't do alright. But the tones it can't do are tones i don't care for, so i'll agree with you to an extent. After going from a 5150 to a sig: x, there's just something in the balls department that it's missing... Still one hell of an amp though!

On topic, like others have said, 5150s can definitely djent. With the right toys--err-- pedals, and the right technique, it is more than possible


----------



## Philligan

@cybersyn +1.

I own one. Yes, it can get djenty. No, I don't think djent is a genre. I go for djentier tones.

I typically run my bass around 4-5, mids around 7, and treble around 5-6. Resonance and bass usually near noon each.

Boosting it helps, for sure. Don't be afraid to run your gain really low. In the hardcore band I'm in, I still go for a tone with some djentier qualities, and I run that EQ with a boost and the gain around 3.

If you wanna get like Periphery djenty, try running that EQ boosted with the gain around 1.

If you wanna get Meshuggah/Tesseract djenty, try boosting the crunch channel.


----------



## sage

^^^

that is like actual, concrete and useful advice... with where to set the knobs and everything... fuckin' a rights...


----------



## Outside

lol fun thread


----------



## 4Eyes

TRENCHLORD said:


> Amps don't djent people, people djent people. (guns kill reference lol)



Amps don't djent music, people djent music, with hands. 

does anybody wrote a chart with amps and their djent rating?


----------



## broj15

5150/ 6505 + proper eq+ a green pedal of some sort+ a noise gate (or 7) = djent

I'm currently tuned in drop A running my 5150 II through the cab portion of my hartke vx3500 (i know, i know, it's a bass cab, but if i cut the bass and gain it doesn't get to "boomy" and it handles the high frequencies surprisingly well. It's just a temp until i can get a vht fatbottom or an orange ppc412). My eq settings for the lead channel are as follows:

Bass - 2.5 (probably wouldn't have to cut this as much if i was running through a guitar cab)
Mids - 5.5
High - 6.5~
Pre - 2.5
Post - What ever feels appropriate. When the rest of the family is home i usually keep it around 2 but whne I'm alone it gets cranked.
Res - 2
Pres- 4
Settings on maxon Od808:
Overdrive - 1
Tone - 7
Balance (level) - Dimed
Still trying to figure out how to get the boss ns-2 in the mix. experimenting between running it in the fx loop or putting it out front. I can get a djent-y tone pretty good without it but it could still be tighter.
I usually use these settings for breakdowns and low end riffage but i change it up for atmospheric, droning, dissonant stuff.

Edit: I don't really play (or like) djent, but i feel like that style of tight tone can be used for alot of other applications in metal/ progressive music


----------



## AeonSolus

^ what he said, but put hte presence up to 8 which is where the overtones start to jump out according to Misha "Bulb" Mansoor, which loves the whole 5150 deal by the way, and you know if the man likes something, it means it can "Djent."


----------



## Shask

mike0 said:


> Oh, there's tones they can't do alright. But the tones it can't do are tones i don't care for, so i'll agree with you to an extent. After going from a 5150 to a sig: x, there's just something in the balls department that it's missing... Still one hell of an amp though!
> 
> On topic, like others have said, 5150s can definitely djent. With the right toys--err-- pedals, and the right technique, it is more than possible


Are you saying the Sig:X is missing something in the balls dept, or the 5150?


----------



## HighGain510

What is a djent?


----------



## mike0

Shask said:


> Are you saying the Sig:X is missing something in the balls dept, or the 5150?



The Sig: X. It just doesn't have that certain something typical high gain heads have. But what it lacks, whatever that is (i can't put my finger on it), it makes up for in versatility and by having its own unique flavor. I haven't regetted the switch for a moment.


----------



## Seanthesheep

My 6534+ djents like hell through any V30 cabinet


----------



## Shask

mike0 said:


> The Sig: X. It just doesn't have that certain something typical high gain heads have. But what it lacks, whatever that is (i can't put my finger on it), it makes up for in versatility and by having its own unique flavor. I haven't regetted the switch for a moment.


OK, cool. I recently got a Deliverance D120 and I am always comparing it with my Triple Recto and 5150. I know what you mean by the lack in balls. It sounds huge, but doesn't sound huge at the same time, lol. I cant tell if I love it or hate it because it is so much different than my typical type of amps...


----------



## 7stringDemon

All advise appreciated!

All the making fun of me is ALSO appreciated (I can take a joke ). It's good to know when you're being an idiot.

Also, it turns out that Sig:X's go for about $1200 to $1500 used on forums and craigslist so I'm just going to save up for one of those. I'll already have $700 when my guitar sells so I'll be more than half way there. So I guess I'll just go for one of those (the 5150 I found for $450 just sold today anyway).

Thanks for the useful info guys! Sorry I wasted your time though .


----------



## USMarine75

Before you do... Check out the EVH 5150-III 50W for $999 new... you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Winspear

Don't/Didn't at least one member of Tesseract use them? 

And I've definitely 5150s more than once at djent gigs.


----------



## WhiteWalls

In my humble opinion it almost doesn't even matter which amp you're using, as long as you're boosting the mid frequencies before the amp (which can be done with a tubescreamer, clean boost with tone pretty high, or with a parametric eq set to only boost the range around 1-2khz)

Pickups and technique are two more things that I value more important than the amp itself to achieve t3h djentz, very dynamic, less compressed pickups are generally considered better for it.


----------



## Philligan

EtherealEntity said:


> Don't/Didn't at least one member of Tesseract use them?
> 
> And I've definitely 5150s more than once at djent gigs.



They both do, 5150II's on the crunch channel 

I like the lead channel with even lower gain a bit more, but they still get some awesome tones.


----------



## 7stringDemon

USMarine75 said:


> Before you do... Check out the EVH 5150-III 50W for $999 new... you won't be dissapointed.


 
I forgot that they made a 50W version of that. DEFINITELY something to look into.


----------



## Shask

7stringDemon said:


> All advise appreciated!
> 
> All the making fun of me is ALSO appreciated (I can take a joke ). It's good to know when you're being an idiot.
> 
> Also, it turns out that Sig:X's go for about $1200 to $1500 used on forums and craigslist so I'm just going to save up for one of those. I'll already have $700 when my guitar sells so I'll be more than half way there. So I guess I'll just go for one of those (the 5150 I found for $450 just sold today anyway).
> 
> Thanks for the useful info guys! Sorry I wasted your time though .


If you just wanted the high gain sound you could get a Deliverance instead. They go for cheaper and are basically the gain channel from the Sig:X.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Shask said:


> If you just wanted the high gain sound you could get a Deliverance instead. They go for cheaper and are basically the gain channel from the Sig:X.


 
Does it have as good of cleans though? Because I use every channel of the amp for different things. And I use them often. That's why I'm looking into the Sig:X. I'm willing to save longer for the extra versatility. I've gone this long without one, I'll live waiting even more, right? I'm not in desperate need for these. I have a retubed B-52 AT100 right now which does the job alright until I can upgrade.

I appreciate the advise though!


----------



## Shask

7stringDemon said:


> Does it have as good of cleans though? Because I use every channel of the amp for different things. And I use them often. That's why I'm looking into the Sig:X. I'm willing to save longer for the extra versatility. I've gone this long without one, I'll live waiting even more, right? I'm not in desperate need for these. I have a retubed B-52 AT100 right now which does the job alright until I can upgrade.
> 
> I appreciate the advise though!


Well, there is no clean channel. If you turn the volume down on your guitar though it cleans up very well. Better than any other amp I have played.

It is not an amp for versatility. You can make it do a lot of things just by using your guitar knob and such, but most of all it is just one kickass channel that dominates. No extra stuff, no loop, nothing to ruin the pure tone.


----------



## mike0

Deliverances are 1 channel amps with no effects loop. but the tone you get out of that 1 channel is phenomenal at any type of music in my opinion, plus it can clean up quite nicely with use of your guitars volume knob.

here is a great example:


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## 7stringDemon

Wow, that did clean up nicely! Pretty shocking.

I'm still voting for the Sig:X over the Deliverance though. It's always nice to have seperate EQ's.

@Konfyouzd. Amused by my ignorance on the subject? Like I said, I've never gotten to try a 5150 before. Ever. Closest I've gotten is a 6505+ which is, from what I understand, slightly tamer than the 5150/6505 with a bit of a different tone. So sorry, but I'm going to have to ask stupid questions. I have no option.

I don't have a shitload of money. I can't just run through expensive heads like it's nothing. I have to do as much research as I can because I've only got one shot.


----------



## Ben.Last

Shadowspecced said:


> I would personally stay away from *djent *for *5150's*.



Fixed.


----------



## Konfyouzd

No I'm just generally amused by all the "can I djent with this?" questions... Don't mind me...


----------



## Sepultorture

with a gate and a OD pedal you can Djent on a 5150 allllll day.

i've done it, although i like doing more death metal than djent type stuff


----------



## mike0

7stringDemon said:


> Wow, that did clean up nicely! Pretty shocking.
> 
> I'm still voting for the Sig:X over the Deliverance though. It's always nice to have seperate EQ's.



That's exactly why i got it over the deliverance. i much prefer the deliverance's tone, but i needed the versatility and channel switching. plus the rhythm channel on the sig can get pretty close to that of the deliverance, it's not as mean sounding, but definitely close. honeslty though, if you're looking for amp that can djent with flying colors, then the sig might not be for you. it's a bit too raw and harsh for that without a bunch of tampering from pedals. you'll definitely need pedals. especially a compressor. if djent is your main focus then i'd second the EVH 5153, or an ENGL that falls into your price range


----------



## electricred

The guitarist in my band plays EMGs through a tubescreamer into a 5150, with a BBE Sonic Maximizer and noise gate in the loop. He has some modulation in there too, but it gets plenty 'djenty'.


----------



## groph

HighGain510 said:


> What is a djent?



I think it's similar to a Skrillex? The kids these days really like it.

As an aside, maybe we should have a "search function tutorial sticky," not to be condescending, but I've failed many many times while searching for something that I am POSITIVE has been covered before.


----------



## Shask

7stringDemon said:


> Wow, that did clean up nicely! Pretty shocking.
> 
> I'm still voting for the Sig:X over the Deliverance though. It's always nice to have seperate EQ's.


Was just a thought since they can be had for much cheaper than the Sig:X!



mike0 said:


> That's exactly why i got it over the deliverance. i much prefer the deliverance's tone, but i needed the versatility and channel switching. plus the rhythm channel on the sig can get pretty close to that of the deliverance, it's not as mean sounding, but definitely close. honeslty though, if you're looking for amp that can djent with flying colors, then the sig might not be for you. it's a bit too raw and harsh for that without a bunch of tampering from pedals. you'll definitely need pedals. especially a compressor. if djent is your main focus then i'd second the EVH 5153, or an ENGL that falls into your price range


Interesting. I got the D120 in a trade a few months ago. I am still undecided on it, but it is a pretty cool amp. I still think it is more thrashy than modern though. It has a lot of bass depth like a Recto, but not the aggression. I usually use a boost with mine.


----------



## TheXaviJ

The Pod Hd series is a GEM! Regardless of whatever amp you decide on, do yourself a favour and try out one, you may love it to bits!! Sure, it djents of course! Plus-side of it is the ease of use, record anywhere, anytime...especially on the crapper!! :L


----------



## Kristianx510

I would suggest the POD. I just got a PODxt to hold me over until I can get my HD, and I get amazing Djent tone.


----------



## Ben.Last

groph said:


> As an aside, maybe we should have a "search function tutorial sticky," not to be condescending, but I've failed many many times while searching for something that I am POSITIVE has been covered before.



The search function on this site sucks. It's a combination of the search function actually sucking and the fact that there's a lot of coverage on the forum of similar topics.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Does anyone have any clips of the 5150III Mini doing some serious heavy riffing? I'm REALLY considering it. All I ever see in demo's is, well, Van Halen riffs . And while those are nice, I'm not playing Van Halen type music.

And I'll have to do a bit more research but the Sig:X sounds pretty ballsy in this vid.



Not to mention, I'm playing through a Genz Benz GB412 G-Flex. That thing has more balls than me!


----------



## mike0

that's actually the video i was gonna recommend, it seems to be one of the only clips i've been able to find of how the amp sounds as is with high gain (i.e. no post precessing, pedals, etc. just raw straight out of the cab). and by no means was i saying it isn't ballsy, it just has different balls, so to speak. it's definitely got its own thing going on, just wanted to make that clear. its gain structure is unlike any i've ever heard before. they are also very picky about speakers, i think you should be fine with your G-flex, but i've heard that some people's didn't get along with their sig. but everyone has different opinions about speakers


----------



## Shask

mike0 said:


> that's actually the video i was gonna recommend, it seems to be one of the only clips i've been able to find of how the amp sounds as is with high gain (i.e. no post precessing, pedals, etc. just raw straight out of the cab). and by no means was i saying it isn't ballsy, it just has different balls, so to speak. it's definitely got its own thing going on, just wanted to make that clear. its gain structure is unlike any i've ever heard before. they are also very picky about speakers, i think you should be fine with your G-flex, but i've heard that some people's didn't get along with their sig. but everyone has different opinions about speakers


If it is like the D120 then it definitely has balls 

I am actually sitting here playing my Triple Recto and D120. The D120 has just as much low end and depth as the Recto. Actually, I have them dialed in fairly similar with a Maxon OD808. They are similar except the Recto is much more aggressive on the high end. More metallic and aggressive. The D120 is kind of like the Recto without the aggressive high end and punchier bass.

Both sound huge though.


----------



## 7stringDemon

mike0 said:


> that's actually the video i was gonna recommend, it seems to be one of the only clips i've been able to find of how the amp sounds as is with high gain (i.e. no post precessing, pedals, etc. just raw straight out of the cab). and by no means was i saying it isn't ballsy, it just has different balls, so to speak. it's definitely got its own thing going on, just wanted to make that clear. its gain structure is unlike any i've ever heard before. they are also very picky about speakers, i think you should be fine with your G-flex, but i've heard that some people's didn't get along with their sig. but everyone has different opinions about speakers


 
Thanks for the input!

I REALLY wish I could try these heads. Sadly, my local Illinois Craigslist doesn't have shit that I'm looking for.


----------



## mike0

yeah they're tough to find. the only one i've ever seen in person is the one i own . i really lucked out though, i found a guy on HCAF willing to trade his for my 5150 plus some cash, and it turned out he was only a few hours from me! what luck. just keep an eye out, check the for sale pages on all of the forums too, one will be sure to turn up sooner or later.


----------



## USMarine75

Found a djenty 5150-II vids:


Here's Ola playing a 5150-III:


----------



## 7stringDemon

Can the 5150III Mini get the same heavyness? I assume it can but it never hurts to ask, right?


----------



## ejendres

I feel like if you boosted the crunch channel and turned the bass and res down it'd be right there.

You'd need a gate, of course lol


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Philligan said:


> @cybersyn +1.
> 
> I own one. Yes, it can get djenty. No, I don't think djent is a genre. I go for djentier tones.
> 
> I typically run my bass around 4-5, mids around 7, and treble around 5-6. Resonance and bass usually near noon each.
> 
> Boosting it helps, for sure. Don't be afraid to run your gain really low. In the hardcore band I'm in, I still go for a tone with some djentier qualities, and I run that EQ with a boost and the gain around 3.
> 
> If you wanna get like Periphery djenty, try running that EQ boosted with the gain around 1.
> 
> If you wanna get Meshuggah/Tesseract djenty, try boosting the crunch channel.


 
yes this is what every guitarist has a problem with when it comes to metal in my opinion. every metal head wants to go for a scooped tone and the bass and treble all the way up with little to no mid  (i am streo typing i know and i also know not everyone who plays metal nowadays scoops)

DJENT IS A MID TONE. period. with less gain than normal. the person who came up with "DJENT" decided "hey, so much distortion sounds like shit! you dont need that much to be heavy!" 

and yes your 5150 will djent and dont doubt it. at all. the old guitarist for a band i was in had one, and it kicked ass. you would do your self a HUGE favor, to get a noise gate, and tube screamer. and a 5150 will produce a djent tone if you mix it correctly and know that your PICK ATTACK IS VITAL TO "DJENT"


----------



## 7stringDemon

Thanks man!

And I NEVER scoop my mids. For any type on music. Scooped mids sound like shit and don't cut through. This is actually how I view tone:

Bass is just the low end thud.
Mid is the soul of the tone. No mids = no charactor.
Treble is the scream.


----------



## Shask

7stringDemon said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> And I NEVER scoop my mids. For any type on music. Scooped mids sound like shit and don't cut through. This is actually how I view tone:
> 
> Bass is just the low end thud.
> Mid is the soul of the tone. No mids = no charactor.
> Treble is the scream.


You should like the 5150 then,because they are VERY mid heavy amps...


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

and honestly, if i wanted to (or anyone else) i could do a scooped tone, with the gain all the way up and still play djent. The best way to classify Djent is a percusive type of extremely heavy metal. sometimes called math metal. a guitar is already a percusive stringed instrument. you just have to redefine the percussive part when you play haha. like i said. your pick attack should be enormously strong and very heavy. using your playing hand also as a noise gate (along with a noise gate too would be better) inbetweent chugs or "djents" then you will be fine. also like i said. i cant stress how important some sort of tube screamer or boost pedal is to a djent tone. every djent player i know uses a boost and noise gate. 

any amp can djent too though. i have a little hybrid vox vt30 practice amp i keep at home (my half stack at our practice space) can djent like a boss. and it only has one power tube.

from one to ten my treb is at 6.5 my middle at anywhere from 7-9 and bass from 5-6. my gain at 6-7, and heres the important part i believe, the channel volume all the way up, with the master lower. my tube screamer with the drive all the way at 0, the gain at 9, and the tone knob at 7 or 8. my noise gate, threshold at about half and the decay at 1-2% out 100.


----------



## kylendm

Actually the mini 5150III IMO sounds better.

Curiosity of nwright on sneap forum.

50 watt:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1160146/5150 mini mix.mp3

100 watt:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1160146/5150 100 mix.mp3


----------



## 7stringDemon

kylendm said:


> Actually the mini 5150III IMO sounds better.
> 
> Curiosity of nwright on sneap forum.
> 
> 50 watt:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1160146/5150 mini mix.mp3
> 
> 100 watt:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1160146/5150 100 mix.mp3


 
Those won't work. . . . . Every time I click them it will open a new tab then stop working.


----------



## 7stringDemon

After some consideration I'm really leaning towards the 5150 III Mini. Everyne keeps saying that it's the $2000 head condensed into a $1000 head. And the whole Fender designed clean tone is a REALLY nice addition. As soon as my RG565 sells (my thread for it got taken down. . . not sure why. I followed all the rules. Oh well.), and my WG587 and my Randall RG100SC as well, I'll be buying the 5150III Mini! Then I'll be saving for a quality amp mic.

You guys have been SERIOUSLY helpful and I can't thank you enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think the 5150III mini will be a bit better for djenty sounds then the 5150III 100W also. The clips I heard sounds like it has a bit less low end and more mids and highs then the 5150III 100w


----------



## kylendm

7stringDemon said:


> Those won't work. . . . . Every time I click them it will open a new tab then stop working.


right click and download then


----------



## 7stringDemon

kylendm said:


> right click and download then


 
Thanks!

And thanks for the clips!! I'm pretty much convinced that I'm getting the 5150III Mini now. 

Very helpful!


----------



## Ben.Last

7stringDemon said:


> As soon as my RG565 sells (my thread for it got taken down. . . not sure why. I followed all the rules. Oh well.)



Uhhhh 


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/73973-new-classified-rules-must-read.html

The HUUUUUGE red type, right at the top of that page, which is the Classified RULES sticky.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

If I can djent a B52, which is really fucking loose, with a boost and eq, then im sure even a monkey could djent a 5150...


----------



## Ben.Last

So, it's a tonal quality
a sub-genre name
a noun
a verb

Am I missing anything? I swear, "djent" is getting tossed around on this board like it's the new "fuck"


----------



## Philligan

Lern2swim said:


> So, it's a tonal quality
> a sub-genre name
> a noun
> a verb
> 
> Am I missing anything? I swear, "djent" is getting tossed around on this board like it's the new "fuck"



It got way too huge, Guitar World even had an article on the "djent movement" 

If you wanna get technical, Fredrik from Meshuggah used the word like ten years ago to describe the guitar tone he goes for. Misha started using it to describe the guitar tones _he_ goes for, and then the internet got a hold of it and now nothing is sacred. Misha used to correct people, but it's gotten so common that he just gave up.



To get back on track, good choice with the 50W 5150III OP. It's true that it's the full 5150III with a smaller power section. I'd take it over the full size one any day.


----------



## Leuchty

Lern2swim said:


> So, it's a tonal quality
> a sub-genre name
> a noun
> a verb
> 
> Am I missing anything? I swear, "djent" is getting tossed around on this board like it's the new "fuck"


 
Go djent yourself!

You djentwit!

or... to a woman...

Wanna djent?



I think you may have started something...


----------



## spawnofthesith

mike0 said:


> After going from a 5150 to a sig: x, there's just something in the balls department that it's missing... Still one hell of an amp though!



Really? Damn, my most recent amp transition was from a 5150 to a Pitbull 50/CL and I feel like this thing has even more balls than my 5150 did


----------



## Shadowspecced

7stringDemon said:


> Any reason why? Everyone seems to not only disagree, but also think I'm a moron for doubting it
> ?



I just find them too dirty sounding. All the inherent fullness comes from a flubby low end protected by fizzy,dirty distortion, and growly mids. It's good for those dark growling metalcore chords and death metal stuff.. but for djent..

you want something with a more focused, controlled midrange, much cleaner gain, and more absent, and tighter low end section.

Sure you could djent with a 5150, but there are much better options out there.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Whelp, that explains why it was deleted. I read the ORIGINAL rules. Never even noticed the new ones.

And this thread is getting great 

And if all signs point to 5150III, then that's what I'll get. It'll actually be my first piece of new gear EVER


----------



## Luafcm

my 6505+ can djgah pretty good, should be able to djent. Maybe some post eq'ng would help it not sounding to djguh.

WTF is going on in here.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Luafcm said:


> my 6505+ can djgah pretty good, should be able to djent. Maybe some post eq'ng would help it not sounding to djguh.
> 
> WTF is going on in here.


 
Nobody knows. . . . . .


----------



## WhiteWalls

The real question now is... can it BWWOOOOWWW?


----------



## USMarine75

WhiteWalls said:


> The real question now is... can it BWWOOOOWWW?


 
^ There's a mom joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Mazzy

I'm playing in a band more along the lines of The Acacia Strain but with some "djenty" moments, where the other guitarist uses a 5150 through Carvin Legacy cabinet, with a BBE Sonic Maximizer in the loop. You can definitely djent with a 5150.

I play an Axe FX II through a 12" monitor... looks so tiny compared to his setup, hah.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Can this thread just get closed? I've made my decision and I'm sick of feeling really stupid


----------



## Tyler

here we go again...


----------



## 7stringDemon

nellings6 said:


> here we go again...


 
Nope. I'm going to boycott my own thread! hahaha


----------



## incinerated_guitar

7stringDemon said:


> Can this thread just get closed? I've made my decision and I'm sick of feeling really stupid


 
Dude this thread killed your rep


----------



## Hirschberger

Of course it can. I could "djent" through my MIM Strat w/ stock crappy single coils (with a ton of static buzz, mind you, haha) and a 1982 Marshall JCM 800 2204. It's all right-hand technique, dude.

The REAL question is: will it blend?


----------



## 7stringDemon

incinerated_guitar said:


> Dude this thread killed your rep


 
Meh, shit happens. Not really bothered by it.

Oh, and:

*I KNOW NOW THAT A 5150 CAN DJENT! I WILL NOT BE GETTING ONE SINCE I HAVE DECIDED ON THE 5150III 50W. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR TIME, HELP AND OPINIONS. I APPRECIATE IT VERY MUCH. THAT BEING SAID, I NO LONGER NEED THE HELP! LET THIS THREAD DIE!*


----------



## sage

bump







troll


----------



## Andromalia

Be a man. Scoop your mids. Heavy metal is \m/, not /m\


Wait, what ?


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

Lern2swim said:


> So, it's a tonal quality
> a sub-genre name
> a noun
> a verb
> 
> Am I missing anything? I swear, "djent" is getting tossed around on this board like it's the new "fuck"


 
for real. haha. the first time i heard it called "djent" was by tosin, and he was (in a friendly way) making fun of misha for calling it that. And i REALLY hated the word... alot.. but, the more i got around to it. there are alot of sub genres that sound alot more alike then djent:hardcore. its more math metal or percussive metal thats all and it has a fucking stupid ass name. 

ima start calling hardcore chug. 

lets go play some chug metal.


----------



## 7stringDemon

It'll never die. . . . .

By the way, I don't consider djent a genre either. It's just a guitar tone. But I didn't feel like typing "Can a 5150 play progressive metal with djent guitar tones and odd time signatures in low tunings?"


----------



## JP Universe

incinerated_guitar said:


> Dude this thread killed your rep


 
Just + repped him


----------



## maliciousteve

Only an Axe FX will djent. But you have to use a $4000 guitar with $1000 pickups otherwise you will just sound like a 15 year old playing through a potato.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

maliciousteve said:


> Only an Axe FX will djent. But you have to use a $4000 guitar with $1000 pickups otherwise you will just sound like a 15 year old playing through a potato.


 
wheres the unlike button?


----------



## maliciousteve

Right next to the button that says 'clear sand from vagina'


----------



## 7stringDemon

JP Universe said:


> Just + repped him


 
YEAAAAAAAH! I'm in the green again!!!!!


----------



## Greatoliver

I can get pretty good tones using the green channel. Has a more open feel to it, i.e more RSF or Sikth than Periphery.



Love this thread.


----------



## cyb

can a 5150 do this?


----------



## USMarine75

I get the djents with my Bogner Alchemist... as that lightbulb guy says it's all in the technique/picking/etc... and teh EQ... and an OD808/TS9... 

I don't know how to make it bwooooooow bwoooooow, though. (Bad Mexican food maybe?)

Seriously though, the 5150-III is a BEAST. I'm shocked they haven't bumped the price yet. The 100W is $1800... figure they could get _at least_ $1200 for the 50W. Especially, because it has a depth mod and the 100W doesn't (BTW ).


----------



## 7stringDemon

USMarine75 said:


> I get the djents with my Bogner Alchemist... as that lightbulb guy says it's all in the technique/picking/etc... and teh EQ... and an OD808/TS9...
> 
> I don't know how to make it bwooooooow bwoooooow, though. (Bad Mexican food maybe?)
> 
> Seriously though, the 5150-III is a BEAST. I'm shocked they haven't bumped the price yet. The 100W is $1800... figure they could get _at least_ $1200 for the 50W. Especially, because it has a depth mod and the 100W doesn't (BTW ).


 
I dunno either but I'm not complaining!

And as a serious answer to the BWOOOOOOOOW sound, they do it by using too thin of strings so that it raises pitch for a second when they hit it too hard.


Fuck it, just let the joke thread continue I guess.


----------



## Genome

So can it djent or not? I need answers!


----------



## 7stringDemon

genome said:


> So can it djent or not? I need answers!


 
Only the worthy can djent .

Yes, the 5150 can apparently djent like a pro.

When did this get moved to the beginner section?

Wow, it REALLY must have been a dumb question.


----------



## Augury

4Eyes said:


> does anybody wrote a chart with amps and their djent rating?



Roland Cube X15: 5/10

lawl


----------



## Greatoliver

6505+ 112 - 9/10


----------



## Bigfan

Mine djents like a mothertrucker boosted by a ts808. If your 5150 desn't sound tight, you're doing it wrong, eq and boost-wise.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Bigfan said:


> Mine djents like a mothertrucker boosted by a ts808. If your 5150 desn't sound tight, you're doing it wrong, eq and boost-wise.


 
I don't even have one 

I asked because I was going to buy one for $450. But the guy sold it locally so I've moved on to the 5150III and I've just been placed into a Death Metal band with some djent tones so I know that the 5150III can do it like a pro! Woo!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

7stringDemon said:


> Can a 5150 djent?



...................Get out.


----------



## MUTANTOID

I am sure you all have seen this, but if I wanted a somewhat djenty tone I would do something similar to this guy.


----------



## thelarrinator

7stringDemon said:


> As soon as my RG565 sells (my thread for it got taken down. . . not sure why. I followed all the rules. Oh well.)



you have to have 100+ posts, and have been a member of the forum for 6 months


----------



## 7stringDemon

thelarrinator said:


> you have to have 100+ posts, and have been a member of the forum for 6 months


 
I noticed about 20 minutes after I posted that hahaha.

And again: *I know that a 5150 can djent! I don't need your answers anymore. I get that it was a stupid question!*

**


----------



## Ben.Last

7stringDemon said:


> I noticed about 20 minutes after I posted that hahaha.



You mean, about 1 minute after You saw my post telling you.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Lern2swim said:


> You mean, about 1 minute after You saw my post telling you.


 
Yep!!!

I'm going to message Max to get this thread closed. It must die now haha


----------



## USMarine75

Inb4closes... 5150's djent...


----------



## Matx

+1 on lowering gain and boosting. I actually don't like the 6505/5150 series without a boost for gainey stuff, djenty or not.


----------



## 7stringDemon

It. Just. Won't. DIE!

By the way, I played an Egnater Vengance today. Might get that instead of the 5150III Mini.


----------



## fassaction

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes, they can, worst comes to worst use an OD. Although if you want that, "old school" (lol) djent tone there's no substitution for a good old POD X3 with the big bottom, a few gates and a compressor or 7!



ahhhh the X3.....i struggled endlessly with the X3 Bean I had. I just could never get the tones I wanted.

Ive had remotely good luck with my RP1000, although Djent tones have always been a struggle for me to dial in. Sounds good through headphones, garbage through an amp, and even worse through a recording.


----------



## Gblankley

I have a 5150iii 
I run a decimator g string then a mxr compressor a Maxon OD9 through the front I think the compressor really tightens the tone


----------



## noUser01

Gblankley said:


> I have a 5150iii
> I run a decimator g string then a mxr compressor a Maxon OD9 through the front I think the compressor really tightens the tone



Holy necrobump, Batman.


----------



## couverdure

I'm just gonna leave this here.

https://youtu.be/piLW0NATxtM


----------



## Great Satan

Let that fashion-metal term "djent" die already, like this thread.

METAL SNOB: "DJENT"


----------



## will_shred

You know what else is unoriginal? Old farts complaining about new music 

Slayer? That's not even music! Frank Sinatra needs to show that young buck how to sing.


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## CaptainD00M

Discussions like this are why I hate humanity and do drugs.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

even better with a ts808 but it can djent very well - period.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Does a wild bear crap in the woods?


----------



## possumkiller

I thought djent was like when someone does really heavy palm muting like on old metallica records? You know like that riff on master of puppets that goes like djent djent djent djent djent djent.............djent djent djent.................djent djent djent weeeeedeee weedely weeeee


----------



## Jack Doe

7stringDemon said:


> I used the search function AND google. I can't believe no one has asked this. . . . . . .
> 
> Can a 5150 djent? I know it has enough gain and all but does it have the right gain STRUCTURE? I know they're the ideal for the good ol' death metal (and deathcore ) but the tone difference is outstanding between the two genre's (bassy death metal and djent I mean) and every time I play, say, a 6505+ it's AWESOME for the Death Metal and Deathcore tone but it can never get quite bright and tight enough for djent.
> 
> Maybe a 3120 would be better?
> Or perhaps a POD HD Pro?
> 
> I'm playing an Ibanez RG7620 (stock pickups, .10-.80 in Drop G).
> Genz Benz GB412 G-Flex cab
> I HAVE a TS9 but I don't really like using it unless I have to. The simpler the chain the better IMO.
> 
> Oh, and I don't have the opertunity to play any of these amps (5150, POD HD Pro, 3120. My Guitar Center sucks). So I just have to guess. It REALLY sucks .
> 
> Thanks a ton dudes!


----------



## JustMac

CaptainD00M said:


> Discussions like this are why I hate humanity and do drugs.



The first 5 words weren't necessary 


IMO


----------



## Tr3vor

I think the 5150 is too old to djent.... maybe if you turned the sample rate very low....


----------



## CaptainD00M

JustMac said:


> The first 5 words weren't necessary



I know, but some people need the connections spelled out for them.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Why would you neuter a 5150 by trying to make it Djent? Use it for what it does best... BRUTAL!!!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Why are we still discussing a 4 year old thread?


----------

